# Did not pay proposed XM annual renewal fee



## webpack (Feb 12, 2009)

XM sent a letter informing me that the fee for each of my 2 radios would be 12.95/mo plus $1.98/mo music royalty fee for a grand total of $358.32/yr.

I called to see if I could get a better deal. Last year I got a half-off promo where I ended up paying 89/yr/radio or $177/yr for both.

The cust rep from the Philippines would not budge from the proposed prices.
I asked her if she would like to transfer me to someone else before I cancelled my account. 

I was transfered and an English speaking rep who offered me $85.67/yr for the 1st radio and $58.29/yr for the 2nd radio. I accepted these one year offers which were all inclusive (taxes and royalty fees incl).

Over all a very good deal but it is getting old to have to do this every year to get a fair rate.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

webpack said:


> ....Over all a very good deal but it is getting old to have to do this every year to get a fair rate.


Even worse when one vehicle has XM and the other Sirius. Will they ever admit they are the same company and provide nearly identical service?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

$12.95 for both radios? don't they still have the Family & Friends plan for your second radio @ $7/month?


----------



## webpack (Feb 12, 2009)

I could not believe it either, but that was their proposal in black and white.

They did inform me that the cost of the second radio is now $8.99/mo before giving me their final offer.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

txtommy said:


> Even worse when one vehicle has XM and the other Sirius. Will they ever admit they are the same company and provide nearly identical service?


My exact situation


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

webpack said:


> I could not believe it either, but that was their proposal in black and white.
> 
> They did inform me that the cost of the second radio is now $8.99/mo before giving me their final offer.


I turned down their "final offer" and got one at your price and the 2nd free. But I won't be renewing on my next expiration at any price. It's a luxury I can no longer afford.


----------



## jeffmacguy (Oct 21, 2006)

webpack said:


> ...Over all a very good deal but it is getting old to have to do this every year to get a fair rate.


Same here... Very, Very Annoying.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Just use smartphone with radio player app. Get my fix. Also, can stream MLB games from the phone for a fee.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

I only have one radio but had a similar experience. I had got the $77/year promo last year and the first CSR who did speak english said they could only offer me the $12.95 a month deal and transferred me to an accented CSR that told me the same thing so I told her I wanted to cancel my account and she transferred me to another heavily accented CSR who finally gave me the deal after repeating herself several times. Total time wasted: 57 minutes. Probably worth it in the long run but really annoying.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I posted this in another thread but I think it belongs here:

These rates are kind of a joke. I paid for 2 years last time to keep my computer access. I called before my renewal this time to try and keep the computer access without paying more and ended up renewing 3 radios with computer access for 1 year for $150.


----------

